# Livery Yards in Altrincham/ Hale Area



## hunter13 (30 May 2014)

I am moving to the area hopefully in the next few weeks. Unfortunately i am not familiar with any livery yards in the area.

I am looking for two stables with good facilities as they are both show horses.

Preferably looking for a small friendly yard but i am open to suggestions.

If anyone knows of anywhere or has any stables available please could you get in touch.

Thanks x


----------



## dancingkris (30 May 2014)

I live in Hale and to be honest don't know of many yards in the area - my horses are miles away! If you head out towards Mobberley or Dunham you will find a few there with good facilities. Try putting an ad on Cheshire horse network forum as that's quite good. Hope you find somewhere soon!


----------



## Ginger Beast (30 May 2014)

Have you tried Matchington in Dunham Massey? It's a small showing yard with a new school and plenty turnout. There's also Reed House and Dairy House which have more facilities but are larger yards.


----------



## fatpiggy (2 June 2014)

Ginger Beast said:



			Have you tried Matchington in Dunham Massey? It's a small showing yard with a new school and plenty turnout. There's also Reed House and Dairy House which have more facilities but are larger yards.
		
Click to expand...

Dairy House I would say is a very large yard (numbers vary according to who you ask, but I would definitely say over 60) and personally I don't think there is sufficient grazing for that many. Facilities are good though and you have the RC showground on site.


----------

